# 2011 sea pro



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey I have a 2011 Carolina Skiff jv 17 tiller . With the whole package, 2 batteries, trolling motoe, large rear deck etc, it has to weigh over 1000 lbs.
I have a 2011 25/30 hp merc sea pro that pushes that, plus my 200 lb 28.5 mph!
My question, i see beavertails with 60 e techs gettin 32! 
I dont get it , then also, what prop can i switch to to get meore mph?
It came with a 9.9x13


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Seems like you have a pretty good prop for mph. If you wanted better planing or holes hot you could drop a pitch or two or have your worked. Stainless steel also adds about 2mph.


----------

